# Let the waiting begin...



## MeganW

Hi!  I've been lurking around here for a few days and just started posting yesterday.  I saw my first Kindle last night -- I arranged a meeting with a local teacher to see one (it was more amazing than I'd imagined!!) and I just ordered my own Kindle this morning!!  I'm very excited, but know I need to be patient since I have an estimated delivery date between February 27 & March 10.  Hopefully it'll ship much sooner, as several people have noted here recently.

A little bit about myself...  I'm a 32 year old gadget nut who also loves to read, so the Kindle is the best of both worlds for me!  I have tons of books, so many so that it makes moving a giant pain.  I currently live in an apartment, but will be moving in w/my fiance when we get married in a few months.  The fewer books/bookcases he has to help me move, the happier he'll be -- and me too, since I'm a bit of a control freak and have to pack all of the books myself.

I'm so glad I found KindleBoards -- talk about a font of knowledge!

Megan


----------



## Guest




----------



## MeganW

Bacardi Jim said:


>


Ha ha! Very nice...


----------



## ljloula

Welcome Megan!


----------



## cat616

Hi MeganW, KindleBoards is a good place to be while you are waiting for the arrival.


----------



## Guest

OOPs, silly me, I thought that was a bidet.


----------



## Anju 

Welcome MeganW - glad to have you here.  Vampyre has some great websites for dtb to be sent to our troops if you are interested in getting rid of some of your books, makes it easier to move.  I am slowly replacing all my favs with kindle books.

Happy Reading


----------



## Guest

I just goggled "Books for troops" and took the top 3.


----------



## MeganW

Anju said:


> Welcome MeganW - glad to have you here. Vampyre has some great websites for dtb to be sent to our troops if you are interested in getting rid of some of your books, makes it easier to move. I am slowly replacing all my favs with kindle books.
> 
> Happy Reading


That is a great idea about donating books to the troops! I'll definitely look into it.

Thanks!
Megan


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MeganW,

Congratulations on your pending Kindlehood and marriage and welcome to Kindleboards!

You can start ordering books now, you know, and accessories.  We have plenty of suggestions for both in the Book Corner and in Accessories!

Betsy


----------



## MeganW

Betsy the Quilter said:


> MeganW,
> 
> Congratulations on your pending Kindlehood and marriage and welcome to Kindleboards!
> 
> You can start ordering books now, you know, and accessories. We have plenty of suggestions for both in the Book Corner and in Accessories!
> 
> Betsy


Thank you for both, Betsy!

I've been downloading some classics to replace my DTBs from sites like Feedbooks.com and ManyBooks.net today. So far I'm up to 66 free books! And I've ordered some free books to try out from Amazon.

Next up is ordering the not-so-free books and the accessories! I already have a wood grain skin, the Rosewood, picked out from DecalGirl, and I'm trying to figure out which Oberon case to get: World Tree or Avenue of Trees (to match my DecalGirl skin!). I've been doing my accessories research in the Accessories board, and will shift over to the Book Corner board to get some good recommendations.

Megan


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome MeganW! Congrats on ordering your Kindle and your upcoming marriage. We all share a passion for reading and our Kindles.  

Linda


----------



## Anju 

You will find so many free books that you really won't have to pay for books for a very long time.  I just tried reading one last night that I paid for, true not much, but it was not nearly as good as some of the freebies so I quit.  AND freebies will be recommended here so you can spend more money on accessories.

Vampyre is so full of good stuff - suggestions - suggestions - so don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Marci

MeganW,  

Welcome Aboard!

Kindles tend to generate love at first sight    Glad you decided to order one.

Looks like you are preparing well for your Kindle with having a skin & ordering an Oberon cover.  

You will find *plenty* of recommendations in the Book Corner.  Do sign up for one of the book clubs - paperbacks are just fine!

Cheers,

Marci


----------



## MeganW

Thanks everyone!  I'm pretty excited.  It'll be so great to have my entire library (or a great deal of it anyway) right at my fingers.  I was just thinking about that today when I was hauling around a copy of the 2nd Twilight book, New Moon, from my house to work.  Once my Kindle arrives, I'll have it in my purse all the time, and it won't feel like I'm carting a heavy book around!

And I'll go check out the book clubs.  I'm in the middle of two books right now and need to finish those before I can think about any others.  However, I did notice that Dead Until Dark was the book for January.  I read it and the 2nd book in the series right before True Blood premiered on HBO.  Interesting books...  I could probably hop in on that one.


----------



## Angela

Howdy Megan and welcome! Congrats on your purchase of the Kindle and your upcoming marriage!

You have come to the perfect place to await the arrival of your K!


----------



## MeganW

Angela said:


> Howdy Megan and welcome! Congrats on your purchase of the Kindle and your upcoming marriage!
> 
> You have come to the perfect place to await the arrival of your K!


Thank you, Angela! I do believe I've found the perfect place to wait!!


----------



## chynared21

*Welcome aboard Megan and congrats on ordering your Kindle and your upcoming wedding *


----------



## MeganW

chynared21 said:


> *Welcome aboard Megan and congrats on ordering your Kindle and your upcoming wedding *


Thank you very much, chynared21!


----------



## Leslie

Hi Megan, welcome! Glad to have you here. Congratulations on your Kindle purchase and upcoming nuptials. Keep us posted on both, okay?

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MeganW said:


> And I'll go check out the book clubs. I'm in the middle of two books right now and need to finish those before I can think about any others. However, I did notice that Dead Until Dark was the book for January. I read it and the 2nd book in the series right before True Blood premiered on HBO. Interesting books... I could probably hop in on that one.


Sounds like the Dead Until Dark book klub will be perfect for you! It's going to be a hoot, too, some wild and crazy people are going to be in it (not me, I'm a very calm and quiet person, though I will be in it!)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> . . . . . . I'm a very calm and quiet person, . . . .
> 
> Betsy


Indeed 



Ann


----------



## MeganW

Leslie said:


> Hi Megan, welcome! Glad to have you here. Congratulations on your Kindle purchase and upcoming nuptials. Keep us posted on both, okay?
> 
> L


Thank you, Leslie! I'll make sure to keep you all posted on both!

Megan


----------



## MeganW

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sounds like the Dead Until Dark book klub will be perfect for you! It's going to be a hoot, too, some wild and crazy people are going to be in it (not me, I'm a very calm and quiet person, though I will be in it!)
> 
> Betsy


It does sound pretty perfect for me! I'll definitely try to get in on it.


----------

